# [Ebay] SAMSUNG (MP0804H/SCC) 80GB; IDE; 2,5\&quot;;+externes Gehäuse



## eXitus64 (28. Mai 2010)

*[Ebay] SAMSUNG (MP0804H/SCC) 80GB; IDE; 2,5\";+externes Gehäuse*

http://cgi.ebay.de/SAMSUNG-MP0804H-SCC-80GB-IDE-2-5-externes-Gehaeuse_W0QQitemZ280513556812QQihZ018QQcategoryZ45727QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------

